# spare BOA cables for K2 T1 DB, and their awful leather noise



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You must be riding real slow if you hear the leather rubbing. Contact Boa off their site for a spare cable and tool.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

*Replacement Boas*

Go here: Boa Technology Inc. :: Warranty and fill out all the info. When it says what the problem is, say 'broken laces'. The next page takes you to a shopping cart, where you can add whatever parts you want.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Trevor said:


> Go here: Boa Technology Inc. :: Warranty and fill out all the info. When it says what the problem is, say 'broken laces'. The next page takes you to a shopping cart, where you can add whatever parts you want.


Thanks! My boots didnt come with anything either, glad I can get a lace and tool for free.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You must be riding real slow if you hear the leather rubbing. Contact Boa off their site for a spare cable and tool.


:laugh: So true.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You must be riding real slow if you hear the leather rubbing. Contact Boa off their site for a spare cable and tool.


I would agree. I just got a pair of K2 Darkos, though, and I have to admit they make a crapload of noise when I'm walking. They probably do when I'm boarding but I don't hear it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hockey tape gets rid of all the squeaks, all the time


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

K2 Maysis. Make SO much noise when I'm walking, dont really hear it when im riding.


----------

